# One extra prayer request please



## Outcast

As I type this I am sitting 1ft from my sister who has been battling cancer for the last 7yrs (see my prior post)
She is taking some of her final breathes and is merely on morphine for comfort at the young age of 47. She is a great person and loves and is loved by so many. As we are here to see her off I just ask that when you have time please say a prayer that she goes in peace and that our family can overcome the pain of this loss. We are very happy that we have been blessed for 47yrs with her presence. Btw, her name is Lisa True. Thank you in advance.............
Brice


----------



## Fishdaze

Prayers for Lisa, yourself, and the rest of your family through this difficult time.

God bless you all.


----------



## wacker

Prayers sent from Mr. and Mrs Wacker.


----------



## The Driver.

Prayers Sent!


----------



## sandollr

Healing thoughts to Lisa True. Hang in there.


----------



## atcfisherman

Thoughts and prayers for you, your sister and family at this difficult time.


----------



## FISHNNUTT

Prayers sent for the family!!
May the Lord comfort you in this difficult time
God Bless you Lisa True


----------



## Rob S

prayers sent


----------



## MMMMGOOD

May Christ Who was crucified for your sake
free you from excruciating pain. May Christ Who died for you free you from the death that never ends.
May Christ the Son of the living God, set you in the ever green loveliness of His Paradise, and may He, the true Shepherd recognize you as one of His own.
May you see your Redeemer face to face and standing in His presence forever, may you see with joyful eyes Truth revealed in all its fullness.
Amen.​


----------



## Stuart

Prayers sent.


----------



## tpool

Prayers sent Brice. Please let us know if we can do anything...

T-BONE, Missy, & Macey Pool


----------



## Reel Blessed

Prayers sent.


----------



## buckhunter

Prayer sent, may you and your family stay strong. Aleast she will not be hurting anymore.


----------



## Titus Bass

I pray for your sister you and all of your family. May god bless and comfort.


----------



## Dutch Treat

Prayers sent from our house, Brice.
Bob & Norma


----------



## Slightly Dangerous

Brice, do not fear for your sister. She is departing on a journey that will take her to places we have never even dreamed of. Like the ship that brought us to this port, another is now taking her to a place beyond imagination. Of love beyond comprehension. Of crystal clear life without end, without pain, with eternal joy.

God bless you and your family Brice.


----------



## Outcast

I want to thank everyone for the kind words and prayers...........she went to be with God at 1:10 am Jan 3,2009.


----------



## unwound

God bless you, your sister, and your family. Prayer sent.


----------



## reel lax

Stay strong Bro. We will continue to pray for you and family.


----------



## State_Vet

Prayers sent for you and your family


----------



## SargentMike

Prayers sent to you and your family in this difficult time. God Speed to your sister. God bless


----------



## peelin' drag

Lord, I pray for peace and comfort for the family. The kind of peace that surpasses all undertanding. That You draw close to them and wrap your loving arms around them. May your mercy and grace be poured upon them from this moment on. Amen


----------



## let's talk fishin

Prayers sent


----------



## spotsndots

prayers sent.


----------



## activescrape

I pray that you can feel God's presence and comfort at this time.


----------



## igo320

God bless you and your family. Prayers sent.
Kevin


----------



## Randy224

My God give you strength during this difficult time.


----------



## Troutslurp

Prayers Sent. 

Marc


----------



## fender bender

Prayers Sent.


----------



## Calmday

Prayers sent for Lisa and your family.


----------



## bwguardian

Prayers sent my friend. So sorry to hear this. I know about cancer and what a devilish thing it can be. My dad lost his sister in POC a few days before she was to turn 50 several years back. It is not a way I want to remember her for sure.


----------



## jrw

*Prayer*

Dear Lord - bless the family . Amen


----------



## AGGREVATED

SORRY YOU LOST YOUR SISTER, IF YOU NEED ANYHTING CALL.


----------



## gulf_addict

Prayers sent for your sister andyour family my friend. God Bless.


----------



## whistech

Prayers sent to Heaven for you and your family. May God guide you through this.


----------



## Snagged

Prayers Sent!


----------



## jfoster

God bless you and your family. I pray for your comfort.


----------



## FISHNNUTT

Rest in the arms of the Lord, Lisa True


----------



## Levelwind

Brice I am so sorry to hear. Lisa and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Tombo

Hello Lisa, my name is Tom and its nice to meet you. 
On Sundays, my family goes to a local resturaunt for breakfast. I thought about skippin it today and go fishing. I can go fishing any day of the week so breakfast it is. 
Nice meeting you, 
Tombo


----------



## TOP FLIGHT

I hope that you and your family find comfort knowing that she is with God, at peace, & not suffering. Remember that Alana & I care how you and your family are feeling. Please call on me and I will be there.

John


----------



## waterspout

Thoughts and Prayers are with you and yours Brice! I'm sure she's smiling down on you for sure bud!


----------



## NattyArty713

Prayers for the family.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

*Your Sister*

I pray that you and your family will find comfort in knowing that your sister has gone to a much better place and that all of her pain is over.

David


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

Brice,

I'm so sorry for the loss of your sister Lisa. Let the love of Jesus bring you comfort during these days when you will miss her so much. Our Savior is acquainted with sorrow, grief, and suffering. He knows how to comfort us when we are low in spirit.

Lord God,

Be with the family and loved ones of Lisa True. Let your Spirit wrap them in loving kindness. Give them fond memories of happier times together. Let them rejoice over Lisa's life and the experiences they had with her. Let them celebrate her memory.

In the name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


----------



## QuarterRoy

Prays sent form the Quarter's Family!


----------

